# Sayoc Instructor?



## James Miller (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if Warren Dabney is a Sayoc instructor. He's claiming to teach the program here in Buffalo, NY.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 25, 2010)

I didn't see his name on the Sayoc's instructors page but it might not have been updated.

Here is the gentleman's email (warrendabney@gmail.com) from the school site where he teaches, have you considered contacting him directly?


----------



## James Miller (Feb 25, 2010)

No, I have my reason's to hear form a reliable source.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 26, 2010)

Then I would suggest you ask at www.sayoc.com 

I doubt you could find a more reliable source to ask.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 26, 2010)

Sayoc Contact info from their website.

*Sayoc International Group, Inc.
*P.O. Box 1053
Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004-1053
Voice: 610-747-0595
sayoc@sayoc.com


The shortest distance between two points is a straight line.


----------



## James Miller (Feb 28, 2010)

Got my answer the other day. He is NOT a Sayoc instructor.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 28, 2010)

James Miller said:


> Can anyone tell me if Warren Dabney is a Sayoc instructor. He's *claiming to teach* the program here in Buffalo, NY.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


So is he authorized to teach Sayoc Kali in Buffalo?
Is he claiming to be a Certified Sayoc Kali Instructor?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Harold,

I am just guessing but he probably was certified and then
did not pay the annual recertification fees. (just a guess though)


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Harold,
> 
> I am just guessing but he probably was certified and then
> did not pay the annual recertification fees. (just a guess though)


 
Agreed.  Ask to see his credentials.

Also, before someone else points it out, make sure the thread doesn't turn into a "fraud busting" effort on the guy.

It is known that for political reasons, MANY instructors in various styles have been removed as instructors and taken off of family trees and denied they had rank.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2010)

Exactly!!!


----------



## James Miller (Mar 1, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> So is he authorized to teach Sayoc Kali in Buffalo?
> Is he claiming to be a Certified Sayoc Kali Instructor?


All I've been told is that he's not an instrutor and Sayoc legal will be handling things.


----------



## Morgan (Mar 2, 2010)

James Miller said:


> All I've been told is that he's not an instrutor and Sayoc legal will be handling things.


 
Wow, but you never spoke with Mr. Dabney, directly?  Why not?
Maybe there more to this than your informant knows and could tell you.
My Sayoc infromant has a slightly different story to tell and he spoke
directly with Mr. Dabney.

Morgan


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 2, 2010)

"The truth is out there, somewhere."

I hope that this gentleman was given approval to teach the FMA(s) regardless of style.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 25, 2010)

James Miller said:


> All I've been told is that he's not an instrutor and Sayoc legal will be handling things.


True he  may not be a Sayoc Instructor but he is legal.


----------

